# Anyone still waiting?



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

I ordered a Stowa MA at the end of November with delivery date end of January.

At the mid of February I received an e-mail stating that my order will delay one week due to illness and staff changing.

At that day I haven't got any news.

Anyone in the same situation or having more info on the subjest?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear thomas69,

I think you already should have received an e-mail to pay ?
If not please let me know because I suppose all MO orders for the end of january are under production or ready for delivery.
Maybe the e-mail landed into your spam?

Just have a look and e-mail to [email protected] if you have received nothing.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for your answer Mr Schauer.

PM to [email protected] is sent


----------



## Guus (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, I think that Stowa is very very busy the last months. It's great to hear that Stowa got 2 new staff.

I've not ordered a new watch, but I have send my watch to Engelsbrand for repair. It's almost 4 months now since my (only) watch is in Engelsbrand!

But it's planned by Viveca that my watch would be returned to me today! :-! So I'm very excited! Because the Stowa office closes in 2 hours, and I haven't got any shipping details yet.

It would almost feel like a new watch I think ;-)

Edit: It's shipped!  Thank you!


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered my MA at the end of October with an end of Jan delivery; next week it will have been 4 weeks since I paid and received my "shipping in 2 weeks notice" -- nothing since. 

At this point it's looking like 4 months for delivery of a standard model, which I was pretty much prepared for. But I wonder how they're going to have today's orders ready for mid April shipment, as it says on the new website.


----------



## mochablob (Dec 29, 2009)

I am also waiting for my Seatime. Ordered around October 19, 2010, paid on January 11, 2010 after receiving the "shipping in 2 weeks" notice. Until today, still no Fedex confirmation received yet. Hoping to receive it soon, thanks.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

because of some personal familiary circumstances we have had another delay in some watches which we suppose all paid watches can send next week.
There are some watches in delay, maybe 5-10.

best regards

thanks for patience!

Jörg Schauer


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh boy, and I thought the wait would be almost over after receiving the 'please pay now' email from Stowa?!?

Cheers,

CT


----------



## snowfox (Dec 22, 2010)

I still haven't received my payment request, although the auto-response indicated that Tobias has left now. 

I guess Stowa will sort it out shortly. Kind of difficult for them I know to hit the schedule. I travel so much, that I will be moving countries for work at the end of the month so if it doesn't come, I'm going to be separated from my Stowa by 8000 miles


----------



## Mud (Feb 29, 2008)

I ordered my Stowa FO1 about 19 months ago. The last email I received said it would be delivered February 2011. Here's hoping! I'm a very patient man and have the utmost confidence in Jörg and his team so wait I shall. :-!


----------



## KalleAnka (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow... 19 months wait and counting... I don't think I could have done it. I would have spent the money on other things already...


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

You are a very patient man. Hope you receive your FO1 soon.
vincesf



Mud said:


> I ordered my Stowa FO1 about 19 months ago. The last email I received said it would be delivered February 2011. Here's hoping! I'm a very patient man and have the utmost confidence in Jörg and his team so wait I shall. :-!


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update Jörg, but a much bigger thank you for the watch I received yesterday! So I am no longer one of the still waiting, now one of the proud owners. And to keep things in perspective, mine came barely a week late, not that big of a deal. But even if it were, it would all be worth it now. So flawless and fascinating to watch during a day of different lighting situations. I could not be more pleased. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## snowfox (Dec 22, 2010)

I think what I love about Stowa watches is.... that they actually really look like proper wrist wearing 'clocks'. That is...they have the ethos of a proper mounted clock, only mounted on one's wrist. 

Thus the detail and readability is phenomenal. This one is really sweet for its legibility and ease of tracking of the blue hands. Even the curvature and attention to the hands indicates phenomenal micro-detailing which is just awesome. I'm usually adverse to having a date on a watch, but this one is perfectly balanced. I really love Jorg's aesthetic sense of design. It's so achingly perfect that it makes me want to crumple to my knees even if the further wait would cripple me altogether


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

thomas69 said:


> I ordered a Stowa MA at the end of November with delivery date end of January.
> 
> At the mid of February I received an e-mail stating that my order will delay one week due to illness and staff changing.


I would be more concerned that your time is off. You stated that you received an email mid February and it barely mid February currently, let alone 1 week ago!!! You should check to see if your space-time continuum is set correctly to an atomic clock. I have a feeling yours is off...


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

J_Hack said:


> I would be more concerned that your time is off. You stated that you received an email mid February and it barely mid February currently, let alone 1 week ago!!! You should check to see if your space-time continuum is set correctly to an atomic clock. I have a feeling yours is off...


My mistake

I meant mid January and more specifically on the 14th January.

Watch ordered first quarter of November.

As for the other comment,I would be more concerned sticking to the purpose of the post rather than being off-topic.But thanks for reminding me ;-)


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Waiting time is over for me as well today.

Thank you Stowa b-)


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Although I have paid for my order end of January, I'm still waiting here... 

I have been promised a couple times my order would be shipped by then and then, but nothing received yet.
Delays can happen for a number of reasons, but just don't make promises that you can't keep :-(

Cheers,

CT


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Add me to the list of those waiting. I purchased at the end of December with a Mid-March delivery date and still have not received the payment email.


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

snowfox said:


> I think what I love about Stowa watches is.... that they actually really look like proper wrist wearing 'clocks'. That is...they have the ethos of a proper mounted clock, only mounted on one's wrist.
> 
> Thus the detail and readability is phenomenal. This one is really sweet for its legibility and ease of tracking of the blue hands. Even the curvature and attention to the hands indicates phenomenal micro-detailing which is just awesome. I'm usually adverse to having a date on a watch, but this one is perfectly balanced. I really love Jorg's aesthetic sense of design. It's so achingly perfect that it makes me want to crumple to my knees even if the further wait would cripple me altogether


Yes, yes and yes, I could wear this watch on my shoe if I were crazy enough to do that, it's so easy to read. But the best part is looking at it up close, everything is so flawless and balanced, it's one of the nicest clocks I see in a day. If I were a cartoon and I was caught looking at my watch, I'd have a series of little consecutive hearts emitting from my head.

Anyway, did not mean to come in here and gloat, but those who are still waiting have a happy day coming, hopefully soon!


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

I just picked my Flieger up from Fedex today. It was ordered near the end of November, so the delivery was pretty much on time.

The Flieger really is a watch: the legibility is incredible—I don’t think I’ve ever seen seconds passing so distinctly before. I may post some pictures later.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi folks, I ordered my first Stowa today ( Seatime ) and the website would not let me pay. Am I on a waiting list or am I just waiting for them to catch up ? Any info about how the Stowa order process works would be appreciated. This is the first time I've tried to buy a watch and they won't take my money, lol.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Hi folks, I ordered my first Stowa today ( Seatime ) and the website would not let me pay. Am I on a waiting list or am I just waiting for them to catch up ? Any info about how the Stowa order process works would be appreciated. This is the first time I've tried to buy a watch and they won't take my money, lol.


1. You will get an order confirmation.
2. Next Stowa e-mail will be the notification that your watch will be ready to ship + payment information will be given.
3. You pay. They ship.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

stuffler said:


> 1. You will get an order confirmation.
> 2. Next Stowa e-mail will be the notification that your watch will be ready to ship + payment information will be given.
> 3. You pay. They ship.


Thanks Mike, I have one more question- I purchased the Seatime with SS bezel and on the order page I added a note asking if I could have the blue dial. I had seen pictures of it but it was not an option on the Stowa site or I could not find the option. Do I have a chance of getting blue or will it be black ? I love the black too BTW, so no big deal. Thanks again for any and all help, I appreciate it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Blue dial discontinued (afaik).


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Blue dial discontinued (afaik).


Thanks


----------



## RC Harris (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes - torturing customers seems to be the way of things at STOWA/Schauer. I delivered my Schauer Kulisse to Germany on May 15, 2010 for a new custom dial. I was quoted a 2-3 month turn around. Paid in full last December. Today is March 7, 2011, no watch, no news. 
Randy


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear RC Harris,

Thanks for logging in into this thread here.
Please check your Mails from Stowa.
We already have given you an update with regard to the problems for this special piece.

Best regards 

Jörg schauer

Many Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For further e-mail exchange: [email protected]


----------



## RC Harris (Oct 10, 2008)

stuffler said:


> For further e-mail exchange: [email protected]


The second email came through. The dial looks awesome. Can't wait to get the watch. Being pretty much a one of a kind Schauer, I'll post pics here when it arrives. 
Randy


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

I received my FEDEX tracking number at 530 this morning in Ohio. Keep checking the FEDEX site and it says delivery by 1030 am tomorrow, but it doesn't seem like the watch has shipped yet. No tracking information yet only "Shipment Information sent to FEDEX". Still hoping to have it by Friday. Can't wait for the watch to get here.


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Naples09 said:


> I received my FEDEX tracking number at 530 this morning in Ohio. Keep checking the FEDEX site and it says delivery by 1030 am tomorrow, but it doesn't seem like the watch has shipped yet. No tracking information yet only "Shipment Information sent to FEDEX". Still hoping to have it by Friday. Can't wait for the watch to get here.


Yes you can, everybody can wait ;-)

I'd say not bad for an estimated Mid March delivery that you wrote earlier?

Cheers,

CT


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

clubbtraxx said:


> Yes you can, everybody can wait ;-)
> 
> I'd say not bad for an estimated Mid March delivery that you wrote earlier?
> 
> ...


Agreed! Not bad and right on time with the Mid March date.

Just got a Fedex update that the package is in transit with a March 18th by 1030am arrival. From what I read, I have to hope it doesn't get caught up in customs.

Getting closer.....:-!


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats, the wait is almost over then!

Whatever model you have coming, I'm sure you will like it.

Cheers,

CT


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

clubbtraxx said:


> Congrats, the wait is almost over then!
> 
> Whatever model you have coming, I'm sure you will like it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Looking forward to seeing a Stowa in person. I have a matte MO white arabic dial and black strap on the way.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I ordered a Flieger Auto early February, I was told that my watch would be ready to ship mid April and that I would get a request to pay 2 weeks prior.
Now I look on the Stowa site and it states that they are ready for mid May..... hope I don't have to wait too long.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

harrym71 said:


> I ordered a Flieger Auto early February, I was told that my watch would be ready to ship mid April and that I would get a request to pay 2 weeks prior.
> Now I look on the Stowa site and it states that they are ready for mid May..... hope I don't have to wait too long.


They are continually pushing back the ready dates for new orders. But since your order has been placed, you're already in the queue and delivery should be close to whatever you were initially told.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

ordered Flieger date, no logo on 2/23...got a delivery date of end of april..very happy to see orders coming on time...

im a patient person and will wait as long as it takes without complaint..but that doesnt mean i dont think about it and wish it was here right now


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Naples09 said:


> Thank you! Looking forward to seeing a Stowa in person. I have a matte MO white arabic dial and black strap on the way.


 i have a MO on order from mid February. Similar to yours but with the roman numeral dial. It was a late April delivery date when I ordered so I've got a few weeks to go. Be sure to post some pics when yours arrives


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

AFG08 said:


> i have a MO on order from mid February. Similar to yours but with the roman numeral dial. It was a late April delivery date when I ordered so I've got a few weeks to go. Be sure to post some pics when yours arrives


Will do. They missed the cutoff time for Fedex last night, so it just left Germany less than an hour ago. Fedex still states delivery by 1030 am tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it due to customs.


----------



## Manolete (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got an MO supposed to arrive tomorrow as well. We'll see.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

LH2 said:


> They are continually pushing back the ready dates for new orders. But since your order has been placed, you're already in the queue and delivery should be close to whatever you were initially told.


Thanks for the heads up, good to know that it should be on schedule.
I will admit, I am getting antsy... oh well. I am sure it will get here before I know it.


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Naples09 said:


> Add me to the list of those waiting. I purchased at the end of December with a Mid-March delivery date and still have not received the payment email.


Same here.


----------



## Naples09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, the wait is over. I love my MO and it was worth the 10 week wait.

For all of you still waiting, hang in there its worth it!


----------



## supermariodros (Dec 3, 2010)

I received my Antea KS yesterday. I didn't receive a notification that the package was shipped so when fedex showed up at my doorstep it was a true surprise.


----------



## Chim (Mar 21, 2011)

Ordered an Airman w/logo no date around early december with a Late february due date.... still no sign from Stowa, last I heard there was a 2 week delay when I checked at the end of February but still nothing now.


----------



## Iwejun (Mar 24, 2011)

Ordered on Dec. 28th, no word yet, still waiting with anticipation. Not one to be patient , but from what I see it will be well worth it, just hope I'm not traveling when word comes.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I contacted Stowa the other day and received a response 12 hours later.
My Flieger Automatic will be delayed a few weeks, so it looks like sometime in May :-(


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Just ordered mine, but highly anticipating it's arrival. Harry, is that a Guzzi in your avatar? Beemer? Can't tell from my puter at work..

Steve


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve, no such luck.... it's just my little ole Suzuki SV.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

A classic, wear it in good health and thanks for sharing.

vincesf


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the sv, this gets more seat time than the Ducati sitting next to it in the garage..



harrym71 said:


> Steve, no such luck.... it's just my little ole Suzuki SV.


Steve


----------



## Iwejun (Mar 24, 2011)

I contacted Stowa at the 1st of February, they told me that I should be contacted around March 1st for payment and then sending times. I don't mind the wait I just wish an update once in a while would come my way so I know I didn't miss something. BTW order # 5187.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am #5312 but I am sure it also depends on the watch.
Have you tried contacting them, they responded to my email by the next morning.


----------



## Iwejun (Mar 24, 2011)

I have and they were very good about responding to me promptly and politely. Told me I should hear from them around 1st of March and after payment received about 2 more weeks. I guess things happen, so I sit and enjoy the pics of other peoples arrivals and BTW, my order is also a Flieger No Logo Automatic.


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo! 
I received an email yesterday letting me know my Antea 390 will be "ready for shipment within the next 14 days".
I ordered it back on 1st January (order # 5207) and am sooooooo looking forward to having it soon.


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)

spronston said:


> Woo Hoo!
> I received an email yesterday letting me know my Antea 390 will be "ready for shipment within the next 14 days".
> I ordered it back on 1st January (order # 5207) and am sooooooo looking forward to having it soon.


Got the same mail 24 days ago, just received a mail from FedEx that they have received it and that it should be here in Monday. Seatime, ordered in late December.


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

spronston said:


> Woo Hoo!
> I received an email yesterday letting me know my Antea 390 will be "ready for shipment within the next 14 days".
> I ordered it back on 1st January (order # 5207) and am sooooooo looking forward to having it soon.


Don't want to burst your bubble, but be prepared to wait a little longer... 
From my own experiences and what other wrote here the next 14 days are, well... unlikely.

But, eventually you will receive your ordered watch, and you will quickly forget about the wait that seems to never end ;-)

Hang in there...

Cheers,

CT


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

My MO roman was ordered on 2/15 with a delivery date of late April. I have no illusions its going to be here by that time, more likely late May from what some of you have experienced.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

we are not basically "too late" on all modells ;-)

Often we are dependent on our suppliers.

So it is possible we are late with one model but just in time with the other, sometimes (seldom , but it happens ;-) ) we are even faster.

So nobody has to be afraid if here somebody writes "my watch is delayed", this is a unique single statement and this has nothing to do with the situation in general 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## fidelio (Dec 10, 2008)

I placed my order for a MO mat-arabic on 24/02 with an estimated delivery date at the end of April.
Well,i received it yesterday i am more than happy!:-d
Guys,it worths the wait|>


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I ordered 3/12 and still waiting to hear for payment email but hopefully it comes soon, the exchange rate isn't too bad now


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Payment was sent this morning hopefully I will have my watch within two weeks!


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats!! I'm hoping for that "Payment" e-mail soon.

Steve


----------



## btong0530 (May 16, 2011)

I ordered 2/26/2011 still waiting for payment email.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

btong0530 said:


> I ordered 2/26/2011 still waiting for payment email.


Why noy send Stowa an e-mail (instead of posting)?


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm waiting and don't expect anything till mid June...... I won't be sending an email asking, as I believe they are making these watches as quickly as they can.
I've learned a lot from this forum by reading and checking out everyone elses stow/schauer watches. The wait is not bad considering the reward, although I am getting more anxious by the day


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I paid for a MO over two weeks ago and have heard nothing other than getting a payment confirmation. It's hard to be patient at this stage of the game. I'll give it another week before sending them an email.


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

The website shows most watches with a mid June delivery, less than a month wait!


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody who is waiting,

like we wrote before, ETA have had a delay in movement production.

We already received the movements and now we are producing the ETA 2824 watches as soon as possible but still in the same quality like always .-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the update Jorg!
I don't mind waiting for a quality product, so don't over-work yourself!


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree, one month turn around is more than acceptable. I am planning my second Stowa purchase soon, and after my first one took three and a half months to receive, I actually prefer the wait now. Not that the wait was easy, it was not, but it made it more exclusive and somehow more personal.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

Just as a first message to this forum, yes, I am still eagerly awaiting the arrival of a Stowa. I ordered a Flieger no logo COSC on April 10th, with a likely arrival of mid-June. Indeed, the wait is not easy, but they say patience is a virtue.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

MO Roman ordered 2/15, received the payment notice on 5/2 and paid the same day. The watch arrived today, May 23rd. The watch is stunning. No pics for awhile but it looks like every other one that has been shown although it is even more attractive when you hold it in your hand. I considered this watch for almost a year before buying it. I should not have waited so long.


----------



## Waynertron (May 23, 2011)

Hi, first post on here from me 

I wouldn't say _still _waiting as I only ordered on the 28 Apr. I'm waiting on the gorgeous Antea day / date and I can't wait!
I've been re-bitten by the watch bug and am getting urges to get a flieger baumuster B too. 
I really should wait until i've had the Antea for at least a short while. Shouldnt I??

W.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there a delay to be expected for the new 1938 chronographs? Thanks.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

Does anybody know how much the ETA 2824 pieces have been delayed? I am not getting a lot of information by e-mail except that my order will be ready later than mid-June. I would normally not be worried about this, but I am taking off for travels in early July and would like having my watch with me by that time as I will be gone for months (order was placed first week of April for a Flieger COSC).


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

I think you should email Stowa about you going on holiday, I have herd they can be quite accommodating and if they have the movements in by then they may put you to the top of the list.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine was delivered exactly when Stowa said it was going to be ready.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for that, guys. My expected delivery date was pushed back. I am sure they're working as fast as they can. But being patient is tough with the 2801s being ready and shipped out already!


----------



## Marw (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like I'll be waiting longer, as the new estimated delivery time for the Antea now is end of July! AAAh


----------



## Waynertron (May 23, 2011)

Marw said:


> Looks like I'll be waiting longer, as the new estimated delivery time for the Antea now is end of July! AAAh


I see you're going for the day date, like me. I got that email today too. Not too sad though as I have a Seiko SNZG17 coming tomorrow so I'll have a bit more time with it before the Stowa blows it away 

W.


----------



## kerdo (Jun 10, 2011)

Marw said:


> Looks like I'll be waiting longer, as the new estimated delivery time for the Antea now is end of July! AAAh


I happen to see that on the website too... I ordered for an Antea ks a few days ago and I already can't wait to get it :-(

Dom


----------



## seekpetter (Dec 4, 2010)

Have been waiting for a while and will happily wait some more - providing I get them before I age :-d


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I received an email from Stowa last weekend and then totally forgot to pay. So I have now made payment yesterday, Regine informed me it's 2 weeks away.
Keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully it gets here sooner.
I've been waiting this long so a few more weeks isn't going to hurt.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

harrym71 said:


> I received an email from Stowa last weekend and then totally forgot to pay. So I have now made payment yesterday, Regine informed me it's 2 weeks away.
> Keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully it gets here sooner.
> I've been waiting this long so a few more weeks isn't going to hurt.


Hey Harrym71,

If you don't mind me asking (from one person in Canada to another), what type of Stowa are you waiting for? And when did you order?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

RJMV said:


> Hey Harrym71,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking (from one person in Canada to another), what type of Stowa are you waiting for? And when did you order?


Hey RJMV, 
Not a problem.

I placed my initial order Feb.2 and received an email requesting payment on June 3 stating it will be two weeks from payment that the watch will be sent via Fed Ex.
It's for a Flieger Auto, no logo, no date.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

harrym71 said:


> Hey RJMV,
> Not a problem.
> 
> I placed my initial order Feb.2 and received an email requesting payment on June 3 stating it will be two weeks from payment that the watch will be sent via Fed Ex.
> It's for a Flieger Auto, no logo, no date.


Thanks for that, man. This is bad news for me though as I ordered the same watch two months later than you and was really hoping their original estimated delivery of mid-June would not lapse more than early July. I sent them an e-mail about this -- I'm sure they're working as fast as they can.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

RJMV said:


> Thanks for that, man. This is bad news for me though as I ordered the same watch two months later than you and was really hoping their original estimated delivery of mid-June would not lapse more than early July. I sent them an e-mail about this -- I'm sure they're working as fast as they can.


Yeah I understand they got a little behind with the movements or something like that. I guess patience is the key here. 
I am sure they will respond ASAP. They're pretty good like that.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

PATIENCES FRIENDS,

Remember what you are waiting for, not just any watch but a STOWA. The most bang for your buck in the watch industry! It compares nicely to most watches costing thousands more, and when you go to the office or out on the town, you can have confidence in the knowledge that you are the only one wearing one. Not like the dozens of people who will be wearing rolexes, omegas, or tags! Talk about exclusive, the sad part is most of your dumb rolex wearing friends won't know the difference. Let Stowa do their job, and you won't be disappointed.

REN


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Renisin said:


> PATIENCES FRIENDS,
> 
> Remember what you are waiting for, not just any watch but a STOWA. The most bang for your buck in the watch industry! It compares nicely to most watches costing thousands more, and when you go to the office or out on the town, you can have confidence in the knowledge that you are the only one wearing one. Not like the dozens of people who will be wearing rolexes, omegas, or tags! Talk about exclusive, the sad part is most of your dumb rolex wearing friends won't know the difference. Let Stowa do their job, and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> REN


You sound like you've been drinking some kool-aid ha ha


----------



## STB (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't really say that 'I am still waiting' as I just ordered my watch this past weekend (Fleiger with Logo), but I will be anxiously waiting for the payment request. I was hoping to have it for my birthday (A nice little gift I picked out for myself) in the middle of July, but I guess it's not meant to be. I can only blame myself for that though. I should have ordered a long time ago.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

STB said:


> I can't really say that 'I am still waiting' as I just ordered my watch this past weekend (Fleiger with Logo), but I will be anxiously waiting for the payment request. I was hoping to have it for my birthday (A nice little gift I picked out for myself) in the middle of July, but I guess it's not meant to be. I can only blame myself for that though. I should have ordered a long time ago.


Congrats on your incoming Stowa. I really like the Flieger with logo!


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

Agreed. There's no bad blood on this side as I have been very happy with the service offered by Stowa. But there's nothing wrong with asking questions about delays. I am just reaching out to see what the word around the campfire is ;-)


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Nolimits,

I have been known to drink a little kool-aid from time to time!


----------



## Marw (Sep 10, 2010)

The website says mid-end of August! 

Edit - I sent an email to Stowa asking about the delay. And I got told my watch will be on it's way within 14 days!(I ordered March 29.) So payment is made!


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

Marw said:


> The website says mid-end of August!
> 
> Edit - I sent an email to Stowa asking about the delay. And I got told my watch will be on it's way within 14 days!(I ordered March 29.) So payment is made!


You waiting for a Flieger as well? I ordered a couple of days later than you so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

Like I said many times before ;-):

If we change the delivery time this *always and only applies to new orders*. 

The new delivery dates* do not affect already existing (former) orders.*

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I received a package from Fed Ex today at the office. It's from Germany and I haven't opened it as I am too busy at work right now. I am sure if I open it I will not be as productive as I should be, so it will have to wait until I get home.....oh boy, this is going to a long 5 hours.


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

harrym71 said:


> I received a package from Fed Ex today at the office. It's from Germany and I haven't opened it as I am too busy at work right now. I am sure if I open it I will not be as productive as I should be, so it will have to wait until I get home.....oh boy, this is going to a long 5 hours.


A watched kettle never boils, you know! Good news -- for both of us as my order, which was placed one week later, cannot be far behind now. Hope to see some shots of the new watch when the days is done!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

RJMV said:


> A watched kettle never boils, you know! Good news -- for both of us as my order, which was placed one week later, cannot be far behind now. Hope to see some shots of the new watch when the days is done!


This is true and my curiosity got the better of me.
I opened the box and took a little look......WOW, it sure is pretty and smaller then I thought. But that's okay.
I will post some pictures when I charge up the camera.

Did you ever contact Stowa's team?


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

harrym71 said:


> This is true and my curiosity got the better of me.
> I opened the box and took a little look......WOW, it sure is pretty and smaller then I thought. But that's okay.
> I will post some pictures when I charge up the camera.
> 
> Did you ever contact Stowa's team?


I did contact Stowa not that long ago and was told that they would make a note in my file indicating that I would appreciate having it delivered by July 1 (as I will be out of the country for a while).

But I have good hopes that I will receive it sometime over the next two weeks ... hopefully!


----------



## Marw (Sep 10, 2010)

My Antea 390 will probbly be here next week! My croco strap is already on it's way and my watch will be shipped later this week!!
Really excited


----------



## dogi (Apr 22, 2011)

I got Fedex tracking today from Stowa


----------



## RJMV (May 22, 2011)

The long wait may be coming to and end for me as well. My Flieger COSC is set to leave Germany on Friday!


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Just sent my payment for the special edition Flieger, my first Stowa! Can't wait to get it, but I guess I will be forced to! :-d


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't help but be excited to get the confirmation email that my Flieger auto cosc is ready. 
The order was placed Mid April with an estimated delivery/confirmation in Mid June. I was advised that the watch would be delayed 10-14 days, so I've been counting down like a kid before xmas


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

> .................so I've been counting down like a kid *before xmas*


There are still 178 days left......................, :-d

Volker ;-)


----------



## Marw (Sep 10, 2010)

My Antea 390 is on it's way and will probably be here on Friday Can't wait to get it on my wrist. Pictures will be posted!


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Waiting for my Handwinding Flieger that is supposed to arrive tomorrow morning! Can't wait!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Chrono came in yesterday. Thanks Jörg an Team !


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

I got the e-mail and made the payment!

Steve

Edit: 

we would like to confirm the receipt of your payment - Thank you.

As soon as your parcel has been shipped you will receive the tracking details from Fedex with separate e-mail.

Best Regards


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be making my payment soon. Looking forward to having a good look at this watch...... I have never seen one in person, but I have no worries whatsoever.


----------



## Waynertron (May 23, 2011)

I'm now oficially still waiting. To be expected with a new watch model I guess, but it's getting painful.
:think:


----------



## HMS_Deptford (Feb 5, 2008)

I ordered a Flieger original on March 30th with an original ship date of late May, which then became mid-June due to scarcity of the COSC movement...which then became late June, then early July, then finally estimated for the last week of July. I cancelled my order.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

richard.howe said:


> I ordered a Flieger original on March 30th with an original ship date of late May, which then became mid-June due to scarcity of the COSC movement...which then became late June, then early July, then finally estimated for the last week of July. I cancelled my order.


A Flieger Original ? Are you sure ?


----------



## Waynertron (May 23, 2011)

richard.howe said:


> I ordered a Flieger original on March 30th with an original ship date of late May, which then became mid-June due to scarcity of the COSC movement...which then became late June, then early July, then finally estimated for the last week of July. I cancelled my order.


There's no chance of me cancelling, I still want the beauty. It's precisely because the want is so strong that the associated pain is so high 
I'll probably put myself through it with a flieger too 

W.


----------



## HMS_Deptford (Feb 5, 2008)

Not an actual FO -- just meant as opposed to a Baumuster B.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

All good things come to those who wait. When you receive your watch you will be glad you did. They are beautiful!!!

Ren


----------



## Waynertron (May 23, 2011)

Payment has been sent. Let the happy dance begin!!


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Fedex says it will be delivered on Thursday...I sure hope they are right cause I'm takin the day off for it..

Steve


----------



## Marw (Sep 10, 2010)

My new baby arrived July 1st! Couldn't be more happy! And got a nice croco on the way.


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to say that I'm quite surprised. My watch was shipped by the good people at Stowa on Tuesday. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, Thursday (if it doesn't get held up in customs). 

Steve


----------

